
Startup School 2008 - jmorin007
http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2008/02/startup-school-2008.html
======
wallflower
If you don't already have a alpha/beta/gamma of your web application live, I
think a prototype of an interesting web project would help raise your
application's chances. That being said, interesting ideas are cheap - my goal
is to put the time/effort/energe to mold one of my ideas into a live proof-of-
concept/prototype by the application deadline... in basically one month's
time.. in Ruby on Rails (which I've just started learning).

The fact that GMail started out from humble beginnings ("I wrote the first
version of Gmail in one day. It was not very impressive. All I did was stuff
my own email into the Google Groups (Usenet) indexing engine." -
<http://tinyurl.com/2zs4pe>) is inspiring.

------
zain
Its gotta be super difficult to get in. I wonder what criteria they use to
pick people who can attend.

~~~
dcurtis
Well, intelligent programmers who happen to be poor!

~~~
ALee
That's us!

